# Is the Nikon D3000 significantly better than the Nikon D300?



## Elf Mommy (Mar 4, 2010)

Should I bother upgrading or just focus on getting better/different lenses?


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 4, 2010)

The *Nikon D3000* is an entry level (beginner) camera.

The *Nikon D300* is a serious amateur or semi-pro camera (even if it is an older camera, August 2007). It has more and better features than the D3000. 
You would be stepping down to a lower end camera with the D3000.

I suggest you should look at a wider zoom lens, with closer focusing.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 4, 2010)

Cool! I saw the number and assumed the wrong thing. 

Which lens do you think, Stan?


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 4, 2010)

The lens you have now is a Sigma 28-105 mm zoom. On your Nikon D300 it is the same as a 42- 158 mm zoom (1.5 crop factor). With your Sigma zoom, you find that you have to stand way back to get any group pictures of your family.

Depending on how much you can afford, you might want to try a zoom that starts at 18 mm.


----------



## MikeScone (Mar 4, 2010)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> The *Nikon D300* is a serious amateur or semi-pro camera (even if it is an older camera, August 2007).


While the basic D300 is three years old now, a version of the D300 was released late last year, the D300s. Basically, it's the same camera, but with a few added features such as video, more useful "live view" with an electronic level, and some other stuff. Some of the buttons are different, too. A friend of mine got one at Christmas last year and I looked at it - nothing interests me enough to want to upgrade. 

On the lens question, there are some really nice 12-24mm zooms out there (I have the Tokina version) which would fit under your current zoom to cover the range from 12mm (18mm equivalent) on up. I really like the extra wide angle of view.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 4, 2010)

*MikeScone wrote: *


> While the basic D300 is three years old now, a version of the D300 was released late last year, the D300s.


I wouldn't upgrade from the Nikon D300 to the new D300s either. I don't know if I want video on my camera.

My next camera (dreaming or if I win the lottery) would bea Nikon D3s. If I wait, maybe some of thefeatures of the D3s will filter down to a lower camera.


----------

